
Need for Speed: How Groupon Migrated to Node.js - DiabloD3
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2013/12/06/need-speed-groupon-migrated-node-js/
======
tangue
"To change one color throughout the entire Groupon.com webpage, that was
estimated to take three months to do". ... It seems that they rewrite from
scratch a terrible mess, the switch to Node is anecdotical

~~~
tmikaeld
The first Node.js dismissal, as expected.

~~~
camus2
Like it or not , NodeJs is here to stay.

The problem is devs using it for every use cases,even when it doesnt make
sense, just like rails.

Of course,in a few years you'll read articles about how bad node is, just
because developpers did not choose the right tool for the job.

------
ForHackernews
Groupon hasn't gone bankrupt yet?

------
allsystemsgo
Groupon is awfully run. I ordered some pants for my wife two weeks ago. They
literally just shipped. I have no idea when they'll arrive.

Their app is shit and it always has been. It's painfully slow.

Their products are usually not good. I rarely can trust that a thumbnail
represents exactly what I'll be buying.

------
nakkiel
This is not a serious article at all. There's essentially not content. It
deserves downvotes.

